# Hello Newly Divorced



## gold5932 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello, I'm newly divorced after 40 years and I am finding it getting harder instead of easier. Separated for 2 years, then divorced. It's been pretty hard as of late. Maybe i can find advice on how to cope better than i am. I go to work everyday, work out, eat well. Not depressed, just lonely.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Do you live in an area where it's easy to go out and find fun new things to do? I know I've heard a lot of people have really good luck with participating in Meet-ups involving things you love doing or things you're interested in doing!


----------



## gold5932 (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, I live in a great outdoor area. I've done a few meetups, it's tough over 60 and a woman. Only lived in this area for a couple of years. All my friends were our friends and much younger than us. It's weird now hanging with them. I'm over the drink and drown concept. Just someone my age to go to the movies with would be nice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Is there a singles group that arranges meet ups and social events for people of 60+ in your area?


----------



## gold5932 (Jun 10, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> Is there a singles group that arranges meet ups and social events for people of 60+ in your area?


No there isn't. I was thinking about starting one. I always see single older ladies out and about.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

granted given the current covid environment, if you have a good book store, perhaps joining or starting a book club.


----------

